# POLL for the Photo challenge May 2012 -  theme : WATER



## anivid (May 27, 2012)

Every Chrons member is eligible to vote with ONE vote per member.
No voting for yourself pls.
Voting ends 31 May 2012, 23h59 GMT.
The Winner will within a couple of days hereafter decide and post the Theme for the Month of June 2012.
Be meticulous and have fun !


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jun 1, 2012)

Voting is closed.  We have a tie between Moonbat and Stormfeather.  Congratulations both!


----------

